# need advice on the ultima



## firstbird (Aug 10, 2006)

thinking about buying a 2000 altima se 4 cylinder. needs some advice on what to look out for and any mechanical problems i should look for. thanks scott s.


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

that's the same car I have. I've had no issues minus some exhaust hangers rotting off. *shrug* Its been good to me for 2 years. I haven't really beaten on it but I go hard every once in a while.

the only issues I know of are the same with every other altima with the 2.4L. Intake gaskets and oil in the distributor. I haven't heard of any other big trend issues. 

The only qualm I have with the car is that I don't have a volt or ammeter and I like to have them handy because that lets me know how the starter is doing, the alternator and the battery. 

The car handles really well. Corners are great in it. Its a very comfortable ride and I'm a big guy (6'1" 250lbs). Its got plenty of omph. If its an automatic tranny its pretty fun using the gated shifter to play around. I've been doing that for the past few days wishing it was a manual.

I hope if you go with it you have as much luck as I have.

Darktide


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

Darktide said:


> that's the same car I have. I've had no issues minus some exhaust hangers rotting off. *shrug* Its been good to me for 2 years. I haven't really beaten on it but I go hard every once in a while.
> 
> the only issues I know of are the same with every other altima with the 2.4L. Intake gaskets and oil in the distributor. I haven't heard of any other big trend issues.
> 
> ...



BIG GUY!?!?
I always invisioned you as a scronny kid... Oh well


----------

